# Converted a Esterbrook FP to take a Pilot G2



## apple320 (Mar 29, 2010)

Chris


----------



## JBCustomPens (Mar 29, 2010)

Nice job as always! I always enjoy seeing your creativity.


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 29, 2010)

Awesome pen, great work.


----------



## RAdams (Mar 29, 2010)

WOW that is so cool! Where do you find all of these old fountains? I gotta find me one with the pump thingy on the side like that! absolutely cooler than a pocket on a shirt!


----------



## apple320 (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks

I get a lot of pens at the flea market, garage sales, antique stores.  They are real cheap if they are missing the nib or section so these are the ones I play with.

Chris


----------



## cnirenberg (Mar 30, 2010)

Chris,
That came out fantastic.  One question, did you make the nib or use a salvage part from your stash?


----------



## workinforwood (Mar 30, 2010)

It looks good Chris.  That's one way to get the pen back into action.


----------



## johncrane (Mar 31, 2010)

Very nice Chris! from rubbles!! to riches!!:wink::biggrin:


----------



## Jgrden (Apr 7, 2010)

Sows ear into a silk purse.


----------

